# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  SpywareBlaster / SpywareGuard Question

## stuartk

Hi Guys

Just a quick question.

Do you guys approve / disapprove of these tools:

SpywareBlaster / SpywareGuard

Regards

----------

